# Tropheops Chilumba



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Is there purple on that fishie or is it just me?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Whats the bottom feeder peeking out from under your fishey? You can even see his barbels.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Those are my Synodontis Multipunctatus, I have 6 of them in there. I have two little Syno. Petricola in there as well.

The dorsal is sposed to be more of a red, but it does sorta look purple there.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Here is a picture of a couple of the Multipunctatus. They are pretty cool, very active catfish that shoal in groups.


----------

